# Wild Rice Fishing



## severance (Jan 21, 2010)

Anybody fish the wild rice in SE ND? Just curious as to what people normally catch. Not very big but ive been told there are some decent fish in there


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Caught this one there last week.










Just kidding,,,Ha-Ha-Ha.


----------

